

A Hackathon on a Train - codecurve
http://hacktrain.com/

======
jdietrich
>An unforgettable experience where 40 of the best developers from all around
Europe will revolutionize the world!

No, they will not. They will write code, have a fun time and get a bit tired
of being on a train. At best, someone will build a cool app that might make a
few people a bunch of money. It is a weekend of programming, not the
assassination of Archduke Ferdinand.

We need to stop with this ludicrous hyperbole. It's making us look foolish,
and needlessly alienating people.

------
bhhaskin
This sounds like a lot of fun! If it was in the U.S. I would sign up.

